# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  CKD - Tự chế Extension tube chụp macro

## CKD

Hôm rồi lân la đi xem rác thì tìm thấy được cái này... link thấy hay mang về chế cháo chơi.

- ngàm body (cái này lấy trên cái line scane camera Takex)
- ngàn lens (cái này lấy trên cái lens Nikon AF 24-85 f2.8-4 D hỏng của bác Lenamhai)  :Cool: 

Cân đo, khoan, taro các lỗ ốc, lắp ghép lại (sorri, lúc làm không nghĩ sẽ khoe nên không chụp hình). Ác nhất trong chu trình này là taro ốc M2. Hehe taro M2 là thức kịch độc đó, không phải ai cũng có thể có được  :Stick Out Tongue: .









Lắp lên lens Nikon AF 50 f1.8 D


Nãy giờ quên mất là Extension tube dùng làm gì:




> Để chụp Macro có nhiều cách như dùng revert lens, Closeup filter/Adapter, Lens Macro và một trong những cách để chụp Macro rẻ và tiện là sự dụng extension tube kết hợp với lens 50mm. Đây là đoạn nối giữa ống kính máy ảnh với lens nhằm đẩy xa khoảng cách từ lens đến mặt phim (sensor) như hiệu quả của lens Macro thật. Với những Extension tube đời mới còn có thể vẫn có AF nhằm hỗ trợ cho việc chụp được thuận tiện.


Nội dung trên được mượn từ http://vuanhiepanh.com

----------

anhcos, Lenamhai

----------


## Lenamhai

HeHe M2 có độc bằng M1.5 và bộ Ren 1 + 1.5 không CKD

----------


## CKD

Cái đó không biết anh ơi.. vì em chỉ có bấy nhiêu bửu bối thôi.

Cái to nhất là M2..từ từ nhỏ lại, mũi khoan trong hình là 1.2mm.

----------

katerman

----------


## itanium7000

Chế xong chưa bác, nếu xong rồi cho em xem sản phẩm nghệ thuật nó tạo ra phát. Đang phân vân trang bị macro lens luôn hay là extension tube xài tạm.

----------


## CKD

cái hình ở trên đó bác... do nó ngắn nên hệ số X cũng bé  :Big Grin: 
Chơi cái tube thường loại này là phải quay tay.. mà khoản này thì kém nên chán ko chụp  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, itanium7000

----------


## anhcos

Cái vụ ext tube này hay nhỉ, để mình chế 1 đoạn làm thử xem sao. Vì CKD tận dụng cái tube kia nên không có tiếp điểm, nếu tiện phay từ nhôm/nhựa thì làm luôn tiếp điểm thì sẽ AF được chứ.
Nếu không AF được thì kết hợp với CNC lấy nét luôn thì nhanh, nhưng máy ảnh phải điều khiển qua máy tính được, Canon thì ok, còn mấy hãng khác thì không rõ thế nào.

----------


## Tien Manh

Ngoài tube ra dùng 1 cái len nữa có F lớn phang ngược lại. Chụp marco rất phê



1 vài tác phẩm, mấy cái này chỉ dùng tube.

----------

